# High Ph



## wizardslovak

Hello people
my tap water is kinda high , 7.4 ph , i tested it 3 times so thats the reall one 
So how can i lower ph without actually use chemicals? Peat moss?
ay other ideas?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

Peat Moss in your filter cartridges or driftwood can lower your Ph. They will also stain your water a brownish color due to leaked tannins.


----------



## Joe.G

I went though this also, and after all the research I did it is better to have a steady PH then one thats all over the charts. 7.4 is fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

7.4 isn't too bad. Mine is naturally like that. I'd just add a small bag of peat to your tank. If you won't like the stained water look I just wouldn't do anything as 7.4 is still acceptable.


----------



## wizardslovak

well i got drift wood in tank , and i bought blackwater extract 
if 7.4 wont harm my fish then i am pretty much good to go







tomorrow friend of mine should come get my cichlids , and then Rhom will have 55 gall for himself for few months


----------



## Piranha_man

The peat... ah yes, the peat!


----------



## Joe.G

Just check tank water after a day or so, My Ph raises on its own from the tap after about a day.


----------



## Piranha_man

But yeah, as has been aforementionedly stated... a steady pH that's a bit on the 'high' side is better than a lower, fluctuating one.


----------



## wizardslovak

hmm
i guess i gotta convert spare ac110 as peat filter


----------



## Joe.G

You dont have to use peat with that level PH. Just take some tank water n let it sit out for 24 HRS and then check it to make sure it doesn't raise. My tap water is about 6.5 out of the tap, after sitting for 24 HRS it goes to 7.8 area. So Just check not all tap water changes.


----------



## Piranha_man

wizardslovak said:


> hmm
> i guess i gotta convert spare ac110 as peat filter


Great idea.

Even if it had nothing to do with pH, I'd use peat every time in every set-up.


----------



## wizardslovak

i got 16oz of kent blackwater extract so for some time i should be good ,


----------



## Joe.G

ANyOne have Pics of What Peat or Black water extract look like in there tanks? I have a big bag of peat just havent tried it yet.


----------



## wizardslovak

Joe.G said:


> ANyOne have Pics of What Peat or Black water extract look like in there tanks? I have a big bag of peat just havent tried it yet.


Well water will turn yellowish or brownish , Looks really good tho , tomorrow my main tank should be done so ill post pics


----------



## Piranha_man

Here's an extreme example of a blackwater biotope.






Why the f*ck does the HTML settings option appear only some of the time on the "_Configure post options_" link?


----------



## Joe.G

Can you retry link


----------



## Piranha_man

Here's one... kinda weird though...

Again, it's an extreme example...
But you KNOW the fish have GOT to be lovin' it!

Click here for an example of an extreme blackwater biotope setup


----------



## Joe.G

Its hard to see, I am just wondering how yellow it makes it? If I get some of the black water stuff tetra makes and I add it can I just remove it with water changes if I dont like it easily?


----------



## Piranha_man

I've never seen a 'yellow' tint to any water from peat.

It makes it a beautiful tea color... like that of a cup of oolong tea... which you get at a Chinese restaurant.
Level of hue is dependent on how much peat you're using of course...


----------



## wizardslovak

hmm as i am thinking about it more and more , i am using python to change water , i will have to make some kind of filter for it as i dont really want to pump water to buckets and then to tank , + i live in apt so i cant get another water jug just to change water


----------



## Piranha_man

Why don't you simply refill the tank(s) with your Python?

f*ck buckets...


----------



## wizardslovak

wont it affect ph in tank?


----------



## Piranha_man

What, filling via the hose?

Wouldn't be any different than filling from buckets...


----------



## wizardslovak

aight will do

ok so i have done test again 
tap water = 7ph
i left water in cup for 24 hours =6.4ph


----------



## Piranha_man

So your tank is reading 6.4?


----------



## wizardslovak

my tank is 7
cichlid tank is 8.5 ph , i need to get it lower today


----------



## Piranha_man

African cichlids like high pH like that.


----------



## wizardslovak

Piranha_man said:


> African cichlids like high pH like that.


man seriously?
like i didnt know , have been keeping them for few years


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Absolutely.


----------



## Alexraptor

Ive kept my P of 9 years in skyrocketing Ph of a whopping 8 to 8.2 and very alkaline water.
Lot of minerals in the water that buffer, but he's one of the healthiest looking P's ive ever seen.


----------



## Piranha_man

Just goes to show that a higher but steady pH is better than a lower, fluctuating one.









(Personally, I think the importance of pH is overrated. I use peat for the other trace elements it brings to the water.)


----------



## wizardslovak

what about using epson salt for minerals?


----------



## Piranha_man

wizardslovak said:


> what about using epson salt for minerals?


Do you know my nextdoor neighbor has three rabbits?


----------



## Alexraptor

Piranha_man said:


> Just goes to show that a higher but steady pH is better than a lower, fluctuating one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Personally, I think the importance of pH is overrated. I use peat for the other trace elements it brings to the water.)


Well when it comes to FW I have found that most fishes from different parts of the world handle high Ph just fine if properly acclimatised to it.
However... many species such as most tetras will not breed in alkaline water.


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Breeding is a whole 'nother ball game.


----------



## wizardslovak

Piranha_man said:


> what about using epson salt for minerals?


Do you know my nextdoor neighbor has three rabbits?
[/quote]
WTF has three rabbits to do with damn minerals in aquarium???


----------



## PhantastickFish

wizardslovak said:


> what about using epson salt for minerals?


Do you know my nextdoor neighbor has three rabbits?
[/quote]
WTF has three rabbits to do with damn minerals in aquarium???
[/quote]


----------

